
There are no small changes - thisisblurry
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/there-are-no-small-changes/
======
thisisblurry
Current version of this article seems to be missing a stylesheet and some
images.

Here it is ran through Instapaper's Text bookmarklet:
[http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.contrast.i...](http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.contrast.ie%2Fblog%2Fthere-
are-no-small-changes%2F)

